# Mini-mule looking for home in FL



## MagicTheMini (Sep 22, 2006)

I found this "ad" on another BB I visit. It sounds like she could use a good home. She isn't mine and I know nothing about her except what it says in the ad. Here is the ad: http://www.chronicleforums.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=63612


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 22, 2006)

I sure hope this little gal finds a perfect lasting loving home...if only I would be alot closer, I would take her in a heartbeat, but I am way up here in northern Wisconsin. Can anyone on this forum help out?? Corinne


----------



## Chico (Sep 22, 2006)

Our family is seriously thinking about another donkey but you live just too far.

Chico


----------



## MagicTheMini (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope she finds a good home. I am worried because she is posted on a "big" horse BB and everyone is looking at her for a big horse companion. Thats not always the best idea. I hope she finds a good, mini-friendly home. L


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 23, 2006)

OOOHHHhhh...Jasmine sounds so perfect for a new loving/long-term home. As Corinne stated..."I wish I lived closer"




: Even if I could ship her ~Fed Ex-Overnight~...she would never adapt to where I live. Keep us posted on her if you find out anything...was there pics of her? I didn't see them if there were..that lil girl will be in my thoughts & prayers. Teri


----------



## RNR (Sep 24, 2006)

I am working on getting her here to MO I know it is far butI am tring to set up a Mule Train! If anyone is between here and there that wants to help just PM me!

RNR


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 24, 2006)

Ohhh...RNR, keep us posted...she has been on my mind 24/7 Wish I was in on the route ... Teri


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh, RNR, I hope that works out too! I would take her in a heartbeat. If you can get her to Alabama, she's more than welcome to stay here as long as she needs too. We would take very good care of her and have plenty of love to go around! Just let me know if I can help!



:



: [/SIZE]

Shannon :bgrin

Here is her picture that I got from the webpage of the girl that's listing her. She is adorable!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 25, 2006)

RNR, any news on the muletrain yet?? Where exactly are you? (you can pm me if you want) Sure wish I was on the route to help with her. She is adorable, and Shannon would have more then enough LOVE to go around



: if she would be "visiting" at Shannons! Corinne


----------



## RNR (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I am still working on transport and everything is a mabey right now I have not yet got an e-mail back from the lady. My parents said go for it! I am just waitong to hear back from the lady that has her!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RNR


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]When I emailed April today, the lady that owns Jasmine now, she said that she had already found her a new home. Is she talking about you RNR? [/SIZE]

The offer still stands, if she needs a place to rest a while, she can always stay with me!



: Shannon


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 25, 2006)

RNR keeping my fingers crossed for you, but if she has already been placed, lets just all hope it is in a good caring life long home, where she will be pampered with love. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm with you Corinne! The little girl deserves to be pampered by whoever gets her!



: I hope it's you too RNR!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## RNR (Sep 26, 2006)

nope i did not get her i never heard back from the lady with her! I am just hoping she found a wonderful life long home!

RNR


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

WoW...she sure slipped between the heart strings...I hope, as well that she adopted into a good family...how could she not...she was beautiful! (thanks Shannon for posting the pic ) I am hoping one day soon we will have a "Happy New Member" posting her pics



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I hope you're right Teri! Maybe we will see her around soon. She was beautiful wasn't she??



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 21, 2006)

she sounds exactly like our Little Miss Maggie (but looks WAY different). i have heard of so many mini mules that have been abused... SO SAD





i sure hope her new home worked out well for her.


----------

